# October 2010 "To-Do" List



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

So what is on your list for the month? What chores do you absolutely, positively HAVE to get done this month? What would you like to see finished at your house? Sometimes rating your to-do list A (for absolutely), B (be nice to see done), and C (can wait if needed) can help you prioritize. Also, don't forget, if it's been on the list for months, it's time to hit that project hard this month. Even if you don't finish it this month, getting further on it brings you closer to the eventual finish line.

So, join us here, make your list and claim it. Share your successes, failures, tries, cries and happy dances! Together, we can make a change.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I will start us off.

My A list has one big item on it, and I think you all know what it is, lol:
1. Finish roofing and closing in my shed!
2. Renew my RN license. (Has to be done this month by my BD on the 24th or I don't work, so it's a definite "A".)

My B list:
1. Clean out the barn for hay storage.
2. Move rabbit carriers and other misc into shed for storage, making more room in barn.
3. Sharpen chain saw and cut/stack more wood.
4. Buy a new back door and install.
5. Put the light in chicken house on a timer.
6. Continue creating more raised beds and compost in garden.
7. Change out the kitchen faucet and fix the plumbing leaks under sink, replace the cabinet floor under there and waterproof it.
8. List the goats for sale on Craig's List or other, and hopefully, get them sold! I just don't need 10 goats any more.
9. Start breeding whatever goats are still here as they come into heat.

My C List:
1. Decorate for Fall/Halloween.
2. Lose the 5# I just gained in the last week of Sept  and take off a few more.
3. Touch up the cherry wood finish on the new to me coffee table and shelves, and sand off the natural finish on the end tables, stain to match.
4. Repaint the bookcase I use for a TV stand in cherry wood finish to match the rest.
5. Keep looking for new to me couch and loveseat for living room.
6. Get the rest of the whole wheat into storage buckets and rearrange my pantry to make it all fit.
7. Wash all the windows, inside and out.
8. Deep clean each room of the house before having to shut up the house for winter.

I'm sure I have way more on the list again than I can possibly finish, but I do like a challenge, lol! So, I'm off to write the check for my license and get it ready to mail on my way to work tonight. That will be one off my list. Then I think I'll sharpen the chainsaw, and go nail a few more pieces of plywood on the shed roof.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Don't give up on me MGM. I am working on my list right now and will be posting it very soon. As soon as I get the wood unloaded from the trailer on to the porch. (Which, by the way, is my first thing on this month's list..........wood, wood, wood, and wood.) Marilyn


----------



## pastelsummer (Jul 21, 2010)

i HAVE to get the colony built this month for the rabbits 
I have to get some more hay stacked by the animals 
And I HAVE to cull my chcikens that are not laying so i can get some who do


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Not giving up on anyone, I promise! After all, this is for supporting each other, right? 

I have to say, I haven't done much so far this month - I have just been so tired! I worked the first couple nights of the month, brought home a stack of pallets one morning for my hay storage, brought home a load of wood chips the other morning for my garden paths, fed and watered, and slept!...Now it's back to work tonight for the next couple, and a CPR class when I get off work Thursday morning, so I doubt I'll get much done for the next few days either. I did get my RN renewal mailed, so I did finish one of the A list.  It's a shame that I can't stay home the next few days - it's absolutely beautiful outside at the moment. I hope to get the chips unloaded into the garden before I have to leave, and maybe I could get another piece of plywood hoisted up to the loft before it's time to get ready for work...but I know I'll be doing well to make lunches for the next few days and get my scrubs set out, coffee into mason jars to take with me, etc. I STILL feel like I could sleep for a week - feel fine, just really, really tired. Blech - I HATE low energy days!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

working on my list today, part of it is carry over from Sept. late getting it wrote down this month 'cause i got called in to cover at 2 post offices for the last 4 days yay  more money to use to pay bills and get Christmas done with


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow Pauline,,,,,,,I would love to work for a full week at the post office. Lots more money this time of year. 
My list just keeps going and going and going.
1. Get the wood to the house. Got the porch stacked full and more to haul in from the woods. I think we probably have enough for the winter, but 2 more trees are on the ground now to work up.
2. Finish canning up the apples.
3. Get some partially finished quilt tops finished!!
4. Finish table runners.
5. Finish sewing purses.
6. Put fall decorations up. Almost done
7. Get books to accountant. Gotta do some final totals and will take when I go that way.
8. Put the garden to bed. Still getting some tomatoes, radishes, and turnips, and onions, but gotta get the hoses and sprinklers put up.
9. Fix the strawberry bed for the winter. Almost lost all of them due to the heat, need to add more dirt, replant and paint the raised bed(metal tub) they are in.
10, Paint the barn. This was on last month too.
11. Get the house roof on. As soon as time allows. We are self employed and VERY busy right now, so can't stop to roof just yet..
12. Blast and paint my metal rail fence. Need to straighten up a few bars where limbs fell on them too.
13. Finish cleaning garage and paint it. This has been on the list and is a work in progress also.
14, I want to make some more mint jelly before it freezes and also haven't turned last years ground deer into jerky yet.
I really am busy all the time, it is just not always what I have on this list.........seems like other things just keep creeping in.
Good luck to you all...we are having beautiful weather right now.
Marilyn


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Marilyn, when you find that other things are creeping in and getting done, add them to your list and check them off, lol! At least then you can give yourself credit for al the hard work you are doing.  I really do find it helpful to list all the things I've done in a day when I get to feeling like I'm spinning my wheels. Maybe I'm not knocking a lot off the "official" list, but it lets me see that I AM getting something done.

I was thinking I'd have to replace my back door to fix the frame, but I took the time yesterday to glue and nail the frame back together, nail it to the surrounding studs and caulk it well, re-assembled the trim pieces on the outside, glued and nailed THEM back into place, and now I have a door that actually closes, latches, and locks! That's a biggie marked off my B list. :happy: While I was at it, I also nailed a piece of siding trim back into place, ready for fresh chaulk before winter sets in. I'd love to find the time to re-paint the house, too, but that's isn't likely to happen with all I need to get done.

I also worked on stall cleaning - took a couple loads of bedding out to spread on the pasture (hay seeds in it will help thicken up the grass while the bedding itself helps improve the soil). Ran out of oomph by then - worked the night before and stayed for CPR and other education stuff that morning, so I was tired - so I still have a load in the wheelbarrow to spread today. I'd like to get most of that stall cleaned out today, but my carpal tunnel is pretty bad today, so I don't know if that'll happen. I need to take a day off to just do housework and repair jobs inside, but I think that'll wait until tomorrow when rain is in the forecast.

I really need to work on that shed for a while today - still puzzling on how identical rafters can end up so uneven when they are installed - need to do some trimming and shimming if my roof is going to end up level. :shrug: You all did such a great job of keeping me on target last month. I need a little push to install the braces on the back side where the loft overhangs and where the last roof truss for the eaves will sit. I have to remove some temporary bracing that I installed a little too well before I can put up that eave truss and before I can install the lower angle roof sheathing there (gambrel roof), so I need a little nudge. Help me out again, please! :help: :angel:


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

MGM, you are so right!!!!!! I end up doing other things throughout the month that I don't even think about when I am making my list.
I got my yearly mammagram today:hobbyhors...must always do that. And now it is done for another year.
I covered up my strawberry bed today. I thought I had lost lots of my plants to the heat this summer, but today I shooed one of my hens out of it twice. I think the chicken were up in the raised bed (3feet deep) scratching up my beloved strawberry plants. Would it be ok to plant more this time of year if I can find some? I am in extreme sw MO. I sure do love strawberries in the spring and hate to loose them. Anybody got any to sell. Maybe some raspberries too? (If they can be planted this time of year)
I am gonna try to post more this month, gotta stay busy while the weather is nice!!!!!!
MGM, get started on that shed again.........I don't want to see it on November's list!!
Marilyn


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Patches, I had mine in June - always nice to know that's out of the way with a clean bill of health for another year.  Oh, and I sent you a PM about the strawberries and raspberries. I have lots to sell and was thinking about putting an ad on the Barter Board now that it's cooled off a bit over most of the country.

I'm sitting here watching the rain pour down and thinking how nice it will be to have all the rain water buckets and totes filled with lovely soft water for laundry and watering the goats. I've been working on the house so far today. Dishes are done, most of the floors swept, paper trash burned in the wood stove while I had a fire to take the chill off, and some of the straightening is done around the house. Took a lunch break about 2 hrs ago and got sucked into HT...need to get back off here and get busy again.

Today's items to get done off my list (and some not on the list, but need done):
Put the chicken house light on timer.
Touch up the finish on the coffee table, shelves and maybe the end tables. *can't find the stain I just bought*
Put at least 3 sacks of wheat into buckets. *one done so far*
Rearrange the pantry to fit it all in neatly/update the pantry list with the Costco and Honeyville Grain buys *working on it*
Steam clean the first side of the futon mattress from Abby's old room.
Keep a fire going in the woodstove to dry the futon mattress and the rest of the laundry (raining outside today).
Clean cat litter box *done*
Put away the clean dishes *done*
Scrub more buckets for wheat storage, water storage. *brought them in*
Put up the fall decorations *found them, need to get them out of the back room*
Put rest of shelves into the shelf units I bought *done*
Rearrange the living room and clean it again. *done*
Sharpen the chain saw
Wash the rest of the windows inside
Fold and put away the dry clothes *done*
Download the directions for replacing the clothes dryer element
Finish reading my library books so I can return them on time. *read for a while, about to go read a little more*
Clear off the flat surfaces throughout the house! *finished the living room, dining room, most of kitchen*

Too wet and windy to work on the shed, but at least it is tarped against the weather. 

eta: Didn't get it all done, but put a good dent in the list, AND packed my suitcases with most of the stuff I'm taking to Hawaii next month.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I'm joining in really late this month for a good reason! I've been so busy I barely had time to sleep because we remodeled the kitchen! It really needed done. We've lived here for four years and have been working diligently on the house. In the kitchen we had patches of drywall compound on the wall and water-swollen, badly scratched counters. I finally decided the kitchen needed done when a section of the counter FELL OFF.

I've painted the kitchen, put in granite countertops, modified the kitchen island, and for the first time in six years I finally have a dishwasher!

I still need to do a few things and you'll find them on my list below  :

1. Paint kitchen trim.

2. Finish decluttering kitchen and replacing everything that came out to paint.

3. Weed the flower beds.

4. Put garden to bed.

5. Clean up yard from building projects.

6. Clean out goat stalls.

7. Clean out coop, rake up chicken yard, paint coop.

8. Have bonfire to burn yard and building waste.

9. Clean and decorate house for Halloween Party Sleepover on Oct 29th.

So mostly outside stuff for me now. I need to go read the rest of this thread now...


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Time for an update:

My A list has one big item on it, and I think you all know what it is, lol:
1. Finish roofing and closing in my shed! *working a little at a time on it*
2. Renew my RN license. (Has to be done this month by my BD on the 24th or I don't work, so it's a definite "A".) *done*

My B list:
1. Clean out the barn for hay storage. *done, 100 bales delivered and stacked*
2. Move rabbit carriers and other misc into shed for storage, making more room in barn. *moved bags of kindling into shed*
3. Sharpen chain saw and cut/stack more wood. *stacking lots of wood, ready for cutting*
4. Buy a new back door and install. *fixed the old one instead*
5. Put the light in chicken house on a timer. *done*
6. Continue creating more raised beds and compost in garden. *turned compost, spread straw on several more beds*
7. Change out the kitchen faucet and fix the plumbing leaks under sink, replace the cabinet floor under there and waterproof it.
8. List the goats for sale on Craig's List or other, and hopefully, get them sold! I just don't need 10 goats any more. *been talking to several people who want goats*
9. Start breeding whatever goats are still here as they come into heat. *in progress now - think I have at least 3-4 of 5 bred*

My C List:
1. Decorate for Fall/Halloween.
2. Lose the 5# I just gained in the last week of Sept and take off a few more.
3. Touch up the cherry wood finish on the new to me coffee table and shelves, and sand off the natural finish on the end tables, stain to match.
4. Repaint the bookcase I use for a TV stand in cherry wood finish to match the rest.
5. Keep looking for new to me couch and loveseat for living room.
6. Get the rest of the whole wheat into storage buckets and rearrange my pantry to make it all fit.
7. Wash all the windows, inside and out.
8. Deep clean each room of the house before having to shut up the house for winter.*working on it*

So, half the month is gone, and I've made a dent in the list. Still have a lot more to do, and with the carpal tunnel pain I've been having, I am not sure how far I'll get on the more labor intensive jobs. Just gonna keep plugging away at what I can.

RT - your new kitchen sounds SWEET! I need a kitchen makeover, too, but it'll have to wait a while longer...looks like i'm going to be having carpal tunnel surgeries done on both hands sooner rather than later.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Man, I am going sooo slow this month. Don't really know what is going on. 1. Get the wood to the house. Got the porch stacked full and more to haul in from the woods. I think we probably have enough for the winter, but 2 more trees are on the ground now to work up. MOSTLY FINISHED
2. Finish canning up the apples.
3. Get some partially finished quilt tops finished!!
4. Finish table runners.DONE
5. Finish sewing purses.DONE
6. Put fall decorations up. Almost doneDONE
7. Get books to accountant. Gotta do some final totals and will take when I go that way.
8. Put the garden to bed. Still getting some tomatoes, radishes, and turnips, and onions, but gotta get the hoses and sprinklers put up.
9. Fix the strawberry bed for the winter. Almost lost all of them due to the heat, need to add more dirt, replant and paint the raised bed(metal tub) they are in.
10, Paint the barn. This was on last month too.
11. Get the house roof on. As soon as time allows. We are self employed and VERY busy right now, so can't stop to roof just yet..
12. Blast and paint my metal rail fence. Need to straighten up a few bars where limbs fell on them too.
13. Finish cleaning garage and paint it. This has been on the list and is a work in progress also. CLEANED OUT, PICKUP IS PARKING IN IT. STILL NEED TO PAINT
14, I want to make some more mint jelly before it freezes and also haven't turned last years ground deer into jerky yet.IT IS SUPPOSED TO BE COLD AND RAINY TOMORROW SO I HOPE TO GET THIS DONE. HAVE TO WORK SEVERAL DAYS THIS WEEK, SO IT WILL BE SLOW GOING TO SAY THE LEAST. I AM GOING OUT TO GET THE DEER MEAT RIGHT NOW SO IT CAN BE THAWING OUT FOR TOMMOROW MORNING. I MUST GET SOMETHING DONE.
I am going to try to get paint while I am in town on Thursday, and order the tin for the house roof. We will see how that goes. I have been doing too much running this month to accomplish much at home.
Marilyn


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I worked on quite a bit of the C list today - washed the windows inside and out in the living room, master bedroom and bathroom, and have the kitchen nook windows (huge ones) washed on the outside. Not sure I have enough strength left in my hands to do the insides of those two. It is lovely to be able to look out clean, clear windows - makes the world seem brighter. 

I also worked on staining the furniture, but I don't think I bought the right stain - it is very light for a cherry finish. Using a black and red permanent marker and the stain seems to be working better than stain alone. Tried it on the sanded natural finish tables and all it did was give a bit of a glow to the wood. Nice, but not what I was looking for.

Started decorating the house - brought in the pumpkins before the dog did them in, lol. I guess that counts. After I go out and put the goats back in for the night and cover the raspberries and beans, I'll try to drag out the totes of fall decorations and do it up right.

Other than that, I've worked in the garden (yesterday) digging bulbs and making another pathway next to a raised bed, and I've been cleaning inside, trying to get everything neat and tidy. I have too much stuff, plain and simple. Useful stuff, but too much of it for my house. If I had a garage, my house would be in great shape, as much of what is cluttering up my house is really meant to be kept in a garage. But, I don't, and probably won't anytime soon, so I need to figure out how to organize it all in the meantime.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, I have been busy the last couple of days now. I have half of that deer meat in the oven. I changed my mind about making jerky, it is hard for my old teeth to eat anyway, and decided to make pepperoni and salami with it instead. It is all mixed up, the pepperoni is baking right now and the salami doesn't bake until Friday, but it is flavoring in the fridge.
Got 60 pounds of wheat divided into gallon ziplocks and stored in the freezer. My corn is setting in the kitchen floor, waiting for bags. There is 50 pounds of it. That should be good for the year!!!!
I picked and canned 6 pints of sliced jalapenos for cooking and sandwiches yesterday. The garden is just about done now, at least for the canning stuff. Still have turnips growing. Will try to plant lettuce and spinach on Friday to put under a row cover and see how that goes.
Gonna try to get barn paint this week, but I think it is supposed to rain all weekend and into next week, so don't know if I will get any put on or not.
Gotta pick up the walnuts out of the yard so I can mow it again. Still tons left on the tree, but I don't want to mow over them. 
I am gonna try to get someone to shake my apple tree this weekend so I can do something with those Arkansas Black apples still hanging out there.
I think that is all I have to report right now, will check back again later.
Marilyn


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

RedTartan said:


> I've painted the kitchen, put in granite countertops, modified the kitchen island, and for the first time in six years I finally have a dishwasher!
> 
> I still need to do a few things and you'll find them on my list below  :
> 
> ...


Updated list above. I've also been washing walls and decluttering like a fiend! Must dash. Taking dh to dentist this morning. See you later


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Patches and RT - kudos to both of you! Doing a wonderful job on your lists. :clap:

I have the fall decorations up at last! I've also been working on the pantry and storage rooms, organizing, paring down possessions, and inventorying as I go. Still working on getting all that wheat into buckets, a bit at a time, as I need to freeze it for storage. And I'm crying uncle on my shed for a while. It is supposed to rain over the next few days, maybe longer. That stupid shed is probably going to be on my list for the next decade! I do have it tarped and dry, so it has 2 stories of usable storage space now.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Shhhhhheeeech! I didn't even have time to make my Oct. list.... what the heck?
Work schedule has been topsey turvey......to say the least.
I did get my blessed son's Memory Quilt sewn and dropped it off at the quilters. That was the big project.... It's my dh's Christmas gift. I had to sew it on the downlow.
Still need to get the insurance compay out to see my damage from Hurricane Hermine - Wow, time got away from me this month.
I did vacuum and knock down renewed cob webs today..... does that count?
I need to do some dehydrating and make some more specialty jellies and it is Tamale time......So, I will be very, very busy in the kitchen.
You ladies always keep me inspired......I seem to have fell off the wagon.....this month.:viking:


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Man, I can't believe Oct is already over...........I have had a lot of distractions this month. My mammogram came back suspicious. I am a 10 year breast cancer survivor, so that really threw me off balance. Had to go back in for spot compression and ultrasound, and finally found out that it was a fibrocystic somthing. Followup in six months..........so I can finally get back on schedule.
Updated my list, still chopping away at it.
1. Wood is cut and stacked on racks to move to the woodpile Sunday. DONE
2. Finish canning up the apples.HALF ARE CANNED....REST WILL BE DONE ON MONDAY OR TUESDAY
3. Get some partially finished quilt tops finished!!
4. Finish table runners.DONE
5. Finish sewing purses.DONE
6. Put fall decorations up. DONE
7. Get books to accountant. Gotta do some final totals and will take when I go that way.DONE, WILL DELIVER ON MONDAY
8. Put the garden to bed. Still getting some tomatoes, radishes, and turnips, and onions, but gotta get the hoses and sprinklers put up.DONE, WILL TILL IT ALL UP SUNDAY
9. Fix the strawberry bed for the winter. Almost lost all of them due to the heat, need to add more dirt, replant and paint the raised bed(metal tub) they are in.DONE, WILL COVER UNTIL SPRING WHEN I WILL GET MORE PLANTS, I THINK IT IS TOO LATE NOW THIS YEAR.
10, Paint the barn. This was on last month too.
11. Get the house roof on. As soon as time allows. We are self employed and VERY busy right now, so can't stop to roof just yet..
12. Blast and paint my metal rail fence. Need to straighten up a few bars where limbs fell on them too.
13. Finish cleaning garage and paint it. This has been on the list and is a work in progress also. CLEANED OUT, PICKUP IS PARKING IN IT. STILL NEED TO PAINT
14, I want to make some more mint jelly before it freezes and also haven't turned last years ground deer into jerky yet.IT IS SUPPOSED TO BE COLD AND RAINY TOMORROW SO I HOPE TO GET THIS DONE. HAVE TO WORK SEVERAL DAYS THIS WEEK, SO IT WILL BE SLOW GOING TO SAY THE LEAST. I AM GOING OUT TO GET THE DEER MEAT RIGHT NOW SO IT CAN BE THAWING OUT FOR TOMMOROW MORNING. I MUST GET SOMETHING DONE.JELLIES AND DEER MEAT ARE DONE, READY FOR DEER SEASON!!!
I guess I did pretty well considering. Will move some of the list to November, but some will have to be moved to spring probably. I am gonna start working on November list now!!!! Thanks for all the help!!!!!
Marilyn


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Patches, I'm just glad to hear all is well with your health! AND you did an awesome job on the list. TDD - I kind of fell off the wagon this month, too. The nice thing about the to-do thread is that you get to start all over the next month.  I know how hard it was to face sewing your ds's memory quilt - ((hugs)) for getting it done. I think you will need to enclose Kleenex with the quilt when you wrap it - your dh is gonna need them. Where's Red Tartan? Gotta have that end of the month check in, ya know. 

Here's mine:
My A list has one big item on it, and I think you all know what it is, lol:
1. Finish roofing and closing in my shed! *Put a new tarp over the trusses and I'm calling it good until we get a good dry spell AND some help at the same time.*
2. Renew my RN license. (Has to be done this month by my BD on the 24th or I don't work, so it's a definite "A".) *done*

My B list:
1. Clean out the barn for hay storage. *done, 100 bales delivered and stacked*
2. Move rabbit carriers and other misc into shed for storage, making more room in barn. *moved bags of kindling into shed, but not carriers yet*
3. Sharpen chain saw and cut/stack more wood. *stacked lots of wood, ready for cutting, sharpened the saw, but haven't fired it up yet*
4. Buy a new back door and install. *fixed the old one instead*
5. Put the light in chicken house on a timer. *done*
6. Continue creating more raised beds and compost in garden. *turned compost, spread straw on several more beds, gathered more boards to use as raised bed sides*
7. Change out the kitchen faucet and fix the plumbing leaks under sink, replace the cabinet floor under there and waterproof it. *didn't get to this one, and I really need to*
8. List the goats for sale on Craig's List or other, and hopefully, get them sold! I just don't need 10 goats any more. *been talking to several people who want goats, but haven't listed them on Craig's List yet*
9. Start breeding whatever goats are still here as they come into heat. *I think they should all be bred now - I'll know when I send in blood for testing next month. My buck isn't as stinky, which is usually a good sign that he got them all*

My C List:
1. Decorate for Fall/Halloween. *done*
2. Lose the 5# I just gained in the last week of Sept and take off a few more. *took it back off, but not sure I've lost more than 1 more pound*
3. Touch up the cherry wood finish on the new to me coffee table and shelves, and sand off the natural finish on the end tables, stain to match. *tried, but the stain didn't work very well*
4. Repaint the bookcase I use for a TV stand in cherry wood finish to match the rest. *totally forgot to buy the paint, and I went to Lowe's several times this month. Sheesh!*
5. Keep looking for new to me couch and loveseat for living room. *looking, but haven't found replacements for what I have now (which isn't THAT bad, just a magnet for cat fur)*
6. Get the rest of the whole wheat into storage buckets and rearrange my pantry to make it all fit. *did this over the last few days - have 3 more 50# bags of wheat to put into buckets, but need to scrub and dry the buckets first*
7. Wash all the windows, inside and out. *Finished most of them*
8. Deep clean each room of the house before having to shut up the house for winter. *mostly done*

I guess I didn't do too badly on my list either.  Didn't finish it, but made good progress on most everything. I'm working on November's list, but it needs to be a short one - I'm having carpal tunnel surgery the 2nd Thursday in November (I think that's the day), and going on vacation to Hawaii on the 29th after I have a little recuperation time at home. Won't be able to do a lot of heavy stuff with my hands, so I'm not sure what to put on the list.

So, Happy Halloween, and on to November! See ya on the new thread.


----------

